# Pallet Bar Project



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

The title sounds a bit weird, I didn't really know how to word it.

I took broken down pallet wood and refinished my bar. 

The front of the bar was just painted plywood so the new look is much more pleasing to the eye.

Before:










After:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The lumber really changed the look of the bar front. Nice work. What's the little hooks for...purses?













 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Welcome. That looks very nice. 
Great way to recycle some skids.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a cool rustic look. I like it a lot.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Completely changes the look. Makes it more "rustic" and eye catching. Nice use of recycled wood.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on sprucing up the bar Pepper, pun intended.
Looks great, might have to stop in for a drink. Sam Adams on tap?:drink:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Way to reuse old wood. What's the rest of the decor look like in the bar?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Outstanding ! VERY clever use of scrap wood to create a pleasing effect.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The new look is definitely a lot nicer. Excellent use of materials.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I like it... I like it a lot!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i like the size of the bar - it must attract a crowd


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats a lot better, I think the hooks are there to help folks that have fallen off the stools get back on,


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

GROOVY said:


> Thats a lot better, I think the hooks are there to help folks that have fallen off the stools get back on,


lol...no man...you hook your belt to it and you dont fall off the first time


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, those hooks are for purses. My wife loves it when bars have those. Odd that I'd never even noticed them until a woman pointed them out to me. Makes you wonder what else is hidden in plain sight.

Nice new look on the bar. I love old pallet wood.
--Matt


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

great work


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It certainly looks rustic. Is this a commercial establishment?

George


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the rustic look! Only thing missing is a few bullet holes! I'd belly up to that bar any day my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> It certainly looks rustic. Is this a commercial establishment?
> 
> George


if so im sure it gets alot of comments. im real big on reclaimed wood


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Great improvement! How did you prep and attach the pallet boards?


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job and idea - I like it as well.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i was also curious about how u dismantled the pallets w/o killing the wood.


----------



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW

Thanks for all of the comments guys. It means a lot coming from such a talented group of people.

Yes it is a commercial establishment but I will not try to spam you guys in any way.

I used a saws all to cut through the nails. I pulled the pallets apart just enough to get the blade through without snagging.

Then I lightly sanded to keep the distressed nature of the pallet wood.

After that I stained it with Cabot 2 in 1 Polystain in Dark Oak. I put a couple of coats of poly on them afterward as I don't really trust the 2 in 1 stuff to really get the job done. I also wanted to seal in any chemicals or other stuff that could be creeping in there. But I digress.

Then I just screwed them on in. I used drywall screws as they are flat black and keep the aesthetic I was going for. I would've used a nail gun if I had one though.


----------



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

As far as the rest of the bar.

I posted these here a while back but here they are again.

I built these tables out of Alder. I stained them with the same Cabot stain.

It was a little tough to get them perfectly square as I don't own a table saw. So I just did my best with a circular saw.











Here is the prototype in my pops garage. I have an apartment with my girlfriend so I had to do all of the work at my parents. My mom was thrilled to see me spending so much more time at home.











Here is what you see when sitting at the bar. My girlfriend is a photographer. The pics are of us wearing a horse head mask her friend sent over from Japan.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice work, I like it!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice work man.


----------



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice job on sprucing up the bar Pepper, pun intended.
> Looks great, might have to stop in for a drink. Sam Adams on tap?:drink:
> Mike Hawkins


No Sam Adams on tap unfortunately. 

Their distributor sucks over here in SoCal. 

I refuse to do business with them so no Sam for me. 

I do miss their seasonal offerings though.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats good work. what are those black legs on that prototype?


----------



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> thats good work. what are those black legs on that prototype?


They are Bar Height table bases. 

I needed a practical solution for bases since I had major time constraints. 

As stated before the bar is mine so time is a luxury that I don't have.

And as well as time constraints, I we do a lot of events at my place which requires movement of furniture, fixtures etc... so I needed to cut down on 
the weight of the tables as well.

With all of that said, I would have loved to make the bases myself.

I may just do that for a home project.


Again I'd like to say thanks for the comments. Its cool to have this stuff appreciated.


----------



## pepperduck (Aug 29, 2011)

I liked the way that the bar came out so much that I had to do a whole wall in the bar. 

It was pretty damn labor intensive but I figured no pain no gain.

Here are some shots.





















And here are some better shots of the tables.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow! I think that added a whole new level of class to the look of the place. Very nice.


----------

